
After a Tax Crackdown, Apple Found a New Shelter for Its Profits (2017) - benologist
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/world/apple-taxes-jersey.html
======
thrill
Let's rewrite that headline: "Due to continued short sighted tax laws in the
United States, Apple and other companies keep their wealth offshore"

~~~
wnevets
short sighted how?

~~~
arcticbull
Without taking a side, I'm also curious what specifically OP thought was
short-sighted, or if it was just the result post facto indicating short-
sightedness.

------
Thorrez
(2017)

------
sbenitoj
One of the most profitable companies in the world definitely needs to have
more of their wealth extracted by the least profitable organization in the
world — USG.

~~~
the8472
They charge 30% for app store transactions for the paltry amount of services
they provide. Governments provide far more services from which the
corporations benefit, so if apple can charge that much so can any govt.

